# Drizt's system



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

The main room is 4.7m x 7.5m x 2.6m. This opens up into an adjacent room of the same size (kitchen + dinning).

Home Theatre curtains are going to be installed on the front and side walls (just awaiting final quote)

Source: Squeezebox Duet
Pre/Pro: Integra DHC-9.9
Active Speakers: SGR MT3FSL
Subs: Two SGR built Maelstrom-X (Sealed 125L).

Love my system  

Its still a work in progress, but should have the major components in place by the start of December.


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Thought I would update this thread with a couple pics


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice!! :T
I like your rug as well..Very classy!!


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

I too like the look of the setup, having the dark surroundings is probably helpful too so that there isn't a lot of distracting light bouncing around (from the screen) when you have the room dark


----------

